# found dozens of pedo movies on my comp



## netgearboy (Jun 21, 2007)

hi,

yesterday i downloaded limewire to download some songs. Then today i found about 200-300 porno movies in the saved and shared files folder. Many of these are illegal. I didn't open any but i read the titles. These were inside a folder called 'gewoon clips'.. I live in holland. How is this possible? Am i in legal danger? There is bestiality, rape and incest. In all there is 8.89GB of it!

I was lent this laptop about a month ago. Could these have been downloaded by the previous owner? Infact when i installed limewire yesterday it mentioned that there were some previously installed components. Any way to find out when the movies were downloaded?

Please help.


----------



## ToXiCaTioN.d (Jul 2, 2008)

Right click the files then find "Date Created:" and it should list the date these were created. If the date shows that you had the laptop and you know for sure nobody else did it then it is a virus. Try running a virus scan and posting a HiJackThis log here.

Good luck.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

I'd be formatting that bad boy and reinstalling everything!!


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I can tell you one thing, you won`t be getting any limewire support here as that is not allowed. Another case of P2P strikes again.


----------

